# Búp Bê Tình Dục - Vẻ Đẹp Hút Hồn & Chuyện Trong Bóng Tối



## Hotgirl (7 Tháng bảy 2012)

*Búp bê tình dục*, đáp ứng nhu cầu mọi lúc mọi nơi và không hề  đòi hỏi gì. Những con búp bê này có xuất xứ từ Nhật Bản. Nó khiến nhiều  đại gia ngán ngẩm chân dài. Nhưng đằng sau vẻ đẹp mê hồn khó cưỡng kia là cả một vấn đề xã hội đầy rối rắm, và những câu chuyện buồn của đàn ông Nhật.

























































































​ 
Nhưng đằng sau vẻ đẹp mê hồn khó cưỡng kia là cả một vấn đề xã hội đầy rối rắm, và những câu chuyện buồn của đàn ông Nhật
  Một kết quả khảo sát do chính quyền  Nhật tài trợ cho thấy có hơn 1/3 các cặp vợ chồng Nhật không còn quan hệ  yêu đương với nhau, do mệt mỏi từ công việc và đời sống căng thẳng. Và  cũng đã có đến 20% phụ nữ Nhật cho rằng đây là chuyện “rườm rà” và “bực  mình”. Mặt trái của đời sống hiện đại với những “cơn bão stress” đã đẻ  ra một thứ tình yêu không tình yêu, một thứ “búp bê tình yêu” đáng báo  động trong nhiều gia đình Nhật Bản.

*Ôi, búp bê…*

Chuyện  khá thời sự khi mới đây người Nhật vừa cho ra đời thế hệ “búp bê tình  yêu” 2010 còn “zin” 100%! Thật ra búp bê này khá đơn giản, được trang bị  thêm “đồ hàng” bằng chất dẻo và có thể dùng đi dùng lại nhiều lần và  tất nhiên có thể thay thế linh kiện thoải mái. Sau những đột phá về “búp  bê tình yêu” thay thế tình cảm con người giờ đến cả chuyện sản xuất búp  bê “còn zin” đã khiến nhiều người khó chịu và các nhà xã hội học đã lên  tiếng phản đối gay gắt. Dường như người Nhật ngày càng cô đơn.

   Ngày càng có nhiều nam giới bị rơi  vào tình trạng bi đát trong cuộc sống, họ sợ phụ nữ, nhưng lại tìm được  niềm an ủi trong vòng tay của các cô búp bê tình yêu






​ 
Khi Kentaro, 45 tuổi, trở về nhà  vào buổi chiều sau giờ làm việc, người đợi anh không phải là vợ hay bạn  gái, hay những người thân trong gia đình, mà là một cô búp bê ngoan  ngoãn đang ngồi tựa lưng vào chiếc tràng kỷ. Kentaro sẽ xem ti vi với  cô, tắm rửa cho cô, thoa kem dưỡng da , thay quần áo , và ngủ chung với  cô như một cặp vợ chồng. Chàng kỹ sư trung niên người Nhật này, vốn đã  bỏ ra hơn 2 triệu yen (14.000 euro) để mua cô búp bê tình yêu này.





















​ 
 


Orient Industry Co. là hãng sản  xuất búp bê tình yêu có tiếng tại Nhật Bản từ 30 năm nay. Họ cung ứng đủ  mọi nhu cầu có giá từ 600 đến 5.200 euro. Thậm chí những kiểu dáng đắt  tiền nhất có đến 35 khớp nối linh hoạt trên cơ thể cũng được phục vụ.






​ 
Theo  thăm dò của hãng, gần như tất cả khách hàng đều là đàn ông độc thân.  60% trong số đó trên 40 tuổi. Ông chủ hãng phát biểu: “Hiện nay, phụ nữ  ngày càng tỏ ra độc lập hơn, họ không còn quan tâm chăm sóc đến đàn ông  nữa. Thế là, ngày càng có nhiều nam giới bị rơi vào tình trạng bi đát  trong cuộc sống, họ sợ phụ nữ, nhưng lại tìm được niềm an ủi trong vòng  tay của các cô búp bê tình yêu. Chúng tôi sản xuất ra các búp bê tình  yêu này để giúp những đối tượng nam giới kia có được một cuộc sống tốt  hơn và cân bằng hơn”.






​ 
*12.000 yên cho 90 phút hạnh phúc và hội chứng Otaku*

Khi  có một số đối tượng nam giới không còn muốn lấy vợ hay tìm bạn gái nữa,  họ hướng đam mê của mình vào những “cô gái bằng cao su, nhưng luôn nhẹ  nhàng và thanh thoát”. Họ mua những búp bê tình yêu bằng silicone mềm  mại, duyên dáng và có thể dễ dàng chọn lựa theo sở thích riêng với giá  khoảng 600.000 yên (tương đương 120 triệu đồng). Nếu không đủ tiền có  thể đi thuê, 12.000 yên cho 90 phút sở hữu một búp bê tình yêu biết lắng  nghe và thỏ thẻ một vài câu nhẹ nhàng.


Thị  trường búp bê tình yêu đang phát triển mạnh tại Nhật, nhiều hãng sản  xuất và phân phối sản phẩm 24/24 giờ và giao hàng tận nhà. Sản phẩm càng  bán nhanh càng chứng tỏ hội chứng Otaku vẫn chưa có dấu hiệu thuyên  giảm.






Cảnh trong phim Air Doll
​ 
Nhà xã hội học người Canada, bà  Juliette Guillou, cũng là một chuyên gia về liệu pháp tình dục cho rằng  đây là một hiện tượng mà phụ nữ cho là “quá đáng”, khi từ sâu thẳm, họ  không sao giải thích được việc tại sao “nam giới lại đi yêu một đồ vật  vô tri vô giác”. Và trong mắt họ, đây là một thái độ phủ định sự hiện  diện của người bạn đời trong mắt đàn ông. Phụ nữ tức tối cũng giống như  một đứa trẻ bị bố mẹ bỏ rơi vậy. Thậm chí, đây còn là một thái độ “lăng  nhục” phụ nữ, nhưng lại không chịu tìm hiểu lí do.

Có lẽ đàn ong đã quá chán những cô  gái luôn đòi hỏi, luôn yêu cầu cao, luôn đòi bình đẳng và luôn sẵn sàng  tìm đến một bến bờ tốt hơn. Trong khi đó, những cô búp bê này lại luôn  nghe lời và rất mực trung thành




















​ 
Trong một xã hội căng thẳng và đầy  nghi ngờ, dối trá, người đàn ông cần nhiều hơn sự lắng nghe và lòng chân  thành. Họ tìm thấy điều đó từ những cô búp bê.






​ 
Kentaro thổ  lộ: “Một người phụ nữ thật sự có thể lừa dối bạn, còn những con búp bê  thì không, chúng thuộc về tôi hoàn toàn”. Thật ra, Kentaro cho biết anh  cũng đã từng có đến 5 cuộc tình trong quá khứ, nhưng không thành.






























​ 
*Air Doll, câu trả lời nhân bản*

“Tokyo.  Một búp bê bơm hơi sống trong một căn hộ kinh tởm với một người đàn ông  trạc tứ tuần. Cô ta không biết nói, không biết cử động, nhưng cô ta là  người tình duy nhất của ông chủ trung niên này. Sau giờ làm việc, ông  chủ trở về nhà, nói chuyện với cô ta, tắm chung với cô ta, và mỗi tối  đều làm tình với cô ta. Song, một ngày nọ, ảo ảnh về một người con gái  đã trở thành sự thật: cô nàng búp bê tình yêu kia đã biến thành người và  trong cô đã trỗi dậy những tình cảm rất con người. Như một đứa trẻ, cô  bước ra khỏi nhà và bắt đầu khám phá thế giới lạ lẫm xung quanh. Một  ngày kia cô búp bê dường như đã tìm được hạnh phúc. Nhưng rồi, như số  phận, cô gặp tai nạn và bắt đầu xì hơi, ngay trước mắt người tình…”.

Đó  là nội dung bộ phim Air Doll của đạo diễn người Nhật Hirokazu Kore-Eda  được giới thiệu tại Liên hoan phim Cannes và vừa được phát hành chính  thức. Hình tượng một búp bê tình yêu là nhân vật chính trong phim, vốn  là một đối tượng “luôn ngoan ngoãn hiến dâng cơ thể mình để thỏa mãn đàn  ông”, chỉ là cái cớ để đạo diễn đề cập một chuyện khác, một vấn đề xã  hội gai góc và tính chất phức tạp của tâm lý con người.

Đạo  diễn Hirokazu Kore-Eda đã giải thích: “Thoạt tiên, bộ phim này trông  giống như một câu chuyện tình, nhưng những vấn đề cốt lõi mà tôi muốn  nói đến chính là bản chất con người: những người đàn ông có thể làm cách  nào để bù đắp được nỗi trống vắng tinh thần của họ? Ý nghĩa của cuộc  sống là gì? Thế nào là một “sinh vật người”? Bộ phim của tôi nói về nỗi  cô đơn trong cuộc sống đô thị, một nỗi cô đơn sẽ dễ dàng ập đến đối với  bất cứ ai, cả nam lẫn nữ”.

Cảnh  cô nàng búp bê tình yêu rơi nước mắt khi bị xì hơi, rồi được người đàn  ông mà cô yêu thương thổi hơi vào, rất lãng mạn nhưng cũng rất huê tình.  Qua ngôn ngữ điện ảnh, đạo diễn đã cố gắng thể hiện một không gian tình  dục được bao trùm bởi hơi thở của một “con người” để cố gắng giành lại  sự sống cho một “búp bê” vô tri vô giác.







​ 
Và  điều đó không chỉ diễn ra ở Nhật mà ở bất cứ đâu khi khía cạnh đơn độc  và đơn điệu của cuộc sống con người bị đẩy lên tột cùng, những mối quan  hệ nam - nữ trong một xã hội bị quay cuồng giữa nhiều rối loạn tâm lý,  về sự mòn mỏi đi tìm vị trí của mình trong xã hội, đi tìm một tình yêu  chân thật, và một chỗ đứng trong cộng đồng. Và cứ thế, những búp bê tình  yêu dường như vẫn phải gánh vác trên mình những nhiệm vụ “thiêng liêng”  mà điều ấy, vốn thuộc nhiệm vụ của Tạo hóa.


----------



## binky6677 (6 Tháng năm 2013)

*Trả lời: Búp bê tình dục - vẻ đẹp hút hồn & chuyện trong bóng tối*

có cả cái thể loại này nữa à... không biết bao nhiêu tiền 1 con nhỉ @@


----------



## baosamac (27 Tháng mười một 2013)

Có lẽ mình nên suy nghĩ sắm 1 em về cho cả Xóm FA.


----------



## bachhop (20 Tháng ba 2014)

Nước Nhật đúng là tiên tiến, kỳ này hội FA hết sợ cô đơn


----------

